# محتاج مساعدةامشروع تخرج لدرجة البكالوريوس(الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم في Control system



## خلو999 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجوا المساعدة
لي صديق في مرحلة البكالوريوس(الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم) ومحتاج الى مساعدتكم في الحصول على مشروع تخرج في نظام Control system
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## فائق حمادي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*Advice*

​​ 
I wish you accept my advice if you like somebody provide you by a graduation project this wouldn’t help your future career my advice is to choose any industrial process and try to simulate it either by PLC program or microcontroller​Wish you all the best​​


----------



## خلو999 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخوي على النصيحة
لكن اذا كان بستطاعتك المساعدة في ايجاد مشروع جاهز ومنفذ اكون للك من الشاكرين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ولماذا لا يكتب صديقك ما يريد؟


----------



## خلو999 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير استاذي العزيز ماجد عباس
الرجل عنده مشكلة في الانترنت 

انا اثق بردودك المتميزة والدقيقة
احتاج الى المشروع في اسرع وقت ممكن ولك الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هنا تجد مشاريع كثيرة 
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/index.html
وهنا أيضا
http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Projects.htm


----------



## خلو999 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرا للك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------

